

Amazon EC2 issue - cannot provision new servers - amirnathoo
http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/thread.jspa?threadID=27667&tstart=0

======
amirnathoo
Is anyone else affected by this? WebMynd is currently running very slowly
because we can't provision new EC2 instances. To handle daily variations in
load we usually double the number of webservers between midday and 3pm GMT.

Despite a number of messages in their forum, Amazon don't appear to have
noticed yet as their status dashboard shows no issue:
<http://status.aws.amazon.com/>

~~~
cperciva
Have you submitted the "Report an issue" form from the status dashboard?
Amazon doesn't have people reading their forums all the time (especially on
the weekend), but always looks at issues reported via the status dashboard
promptly -- there have been several instances when issues have sat in the
forums for hours without any response but then been fixed within minutes of me
reporting the problem via the dashboard.

~~~
amirnathoo
I've tried that as well. No response so far. We haven't paid for Premium
Support so I don't think there is anything else to do at present.

------
amirnathoo
Elastic IP addresses are also flaky right now. But I have worked around the
issue by specifiying a particular availability zone when provisioning a new
instance:

ec2-run-instances $LATEST_AMI -k gsg-webmynd -t m1.large --availability-zone
us-east-1b

"us-east-1b" does not appear to be affected by the problem

